# E3 visa & dependents



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi!

This is my first post on this forum, so apologies if I'm doing it wrong!

My spouse and I have been talking for several months about moving from Gold Coast, Australia to Las Vegas - for work opportunities. From what I have researched so far, I could apply for an employer sponsored E3 visa if I land a job in Las Vegas.

My partner and I are engaged and have no plans of marriage anytime soon (we do like each other, just haven't had time to plan a wedding). Would we have to be married for my partner to be considered a 'dependent'? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Landing a job in Las Vegas may be more difficult than you realize - especially from a distance. It rather depends on what line of work you're in - but many employers won't even talk to you unless you already have the right to work in the US.

And yes, you would have to be married to your partner in order to have any visa you might be able to obtain influence his or her visa prospects.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Bevdeforges. I see a registry wedding coming our way then haha!

I have heard it's difficult to obtain employment in Las Vegas however I might have an opportunity with a sports promotion organisation. I met their CEO in Las Vegas last year and have exchanged details with him. I work in sports management and marketing. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Make very sure that he knows you will need a visa and sponsor. Some employers think that anyone can sponsor a foreigner for a work visa, but the process is not that easy, and it is an expense for the employer (which you cannot be asked to assume). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks again, I'll keep that in mind. This particular organisation is fairly large so hopefully they are willing to absorb the costs involved with a work visa. Fingers crossed!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Make very sure that he knows you will need a visa and sponsor. Some employers think that anyone can sponsor a foreigner for a work visa, but the process is not that easy, and it is an expense for the employer (which you cannot be asked to assume).
> Cheers,
> Bev


OP is Australian thus may qualify for E3. 
https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia

The site of all US embassies in Australia goes into detail. Spouse can wor with Employment Authorization Document EAD which takes about 90 days to obtain.

A lot of housing development, no state tax, fairly decent weather.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Kate,

My family and I are Australian and moved to North Dakota about 4 months ago for my husbands work.

We are on E3 and E3D visa's.

Let me know if you have any questions. My husband researched everything in great detail and knew more than the US lawyer that was engaged by his organisation. We thought the process of obtaining the visa's in Australia was quite straight forward once he'd been offered the job.


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Sunflowers02, I'm sure I will have loads of questions in the coming months. Out of interest, did you complete the E3 & E3D process entirely prior to relocating?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

kate18 said:


> Thanks for the advice Bevdeforges. I see a registry wedding coming our way then haha!


Keep in mind, when you consider the timing, that the interviewing officer will be on the lookout for any 'marriage of convenience'. 

If you get married in the morning and rock up for your visa interview in the afternoon, it will heighten the officer's interest. You need to give the impression that you got married, and *then* figured that you might want to go work in the US.



kate18 said:


> Out of interest, did you complete the E3 & E3D process entirely prior to relocating?


You have to. It's not possible to relocate without the relevant visas. Otherwise you would be turned back at the border.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes we did.

Husband got the official paperwork from his employer, he went for the visa interview in Sydney. Only then did I book in a visa appointment for myself and our three children and attended the interview a few weeks later.

We weren't keen on paying the non-refundable interview fee for the 5 of us in case his visa wasn't approved.

You need all those stamps in your passport before you leave the country. It's strongly advised not to book plane tickets until you have your passport back in your hands. We were on such a tight deadline that we had to book our tickets - got my passport back on a Friday and left the following Friday.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Easier, I would have thought, for you, hubbie and the kids all to go to the same interview. It would be a pretty bad application that was refused if all the right boxes were ticked.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Much easier definitely to all go together, pending where you live in Australia.

Our situation was slightly different though - husband is professional athlete/coach and didn't have Bachelor's degree and was only 1/2 way through his Masters. The qualifications we were advised were pretty important in being successful.

We also didn't want to blow $1,500 if his was denied and have to pay the money again a few months later when he'd finished his Masters.

But fortunately for us, our path was successful and we were able to make our move to the US.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bellthorpe said:


> Keep in mind, when you consider the timing, that the interviewing officer will be on the lookout for any 'marriage of convenience'.
> 
> If you get married in the morning and rock up for your visa interview in the afternoon, it will heighten the officer's interest. You need to give the impression that you got married, and *then* figured that you might want to go work in the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bellthorpe, that's an interesting point about 'marriage of convenience'. 

Even though my partner and I have been together a significant period (about six years) and engaged for almost a year, I hadn't considered how a marriage shortly before applying for a visa would appear to an interviewing officer.


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

sunflowers02 said:


> Much easier definitely to all go together, pending where you live in Australia.
> 
> Our situation was slightly different though - husband is professional athlete/coach and didn't have Bachelor's degree and was only 1/2 way through his Masters. The qualifications we were advised were pretty important in being successful.
> 
> ...


Glad that your application was successful the first time around!

I'm hoping I will fit into the E3 category...I don't have a Masters or a PhD - just an Honours degree in a speciality area applicable to my potential employer. At this stage I'm still waiting for more info from a potential employer - trying not to get my hopes up too much but my partner and I are both really keen to move.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You need to have serious skills or quite some money to be able to get your visa approved (its not that easy). As for your partner, if your not married, you have to prove you co-habit and she can stay on B1/B2 for 180 max in a row. She will not get a job (or be allowed to) but can get local drivers license (in most states). If your married she get similar rights as you have.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

kate18 said:


> - trying not to get my hopes up too much but my partner and I are both really keen to move.


I notice that you said 'partner', not 'spouse'. Are you aware that a dependant of an E-3 visa holder has to be a spouse to get an E-3D visa?




cschrd2 said:


> You need to have serious skills or quite some money to be able to get your visa approved (its not that easy).


What would you spend the money on? If you qualify, it's the easiest visa there is to get. You fill out one form and attend one interview.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

:bump2:


kate18 said:


> Glad that your application was successful the first time around!
> 
> I'm hoping I will fit into the E3 category...I don't have a Masters or a PhD - just an Honours degree in a speciality area applicable to my potential employer. At this stage I'm still waiting for more info from a potential employer - trying not to get my hopes up too much but my partner and I are both really keen to move.


Have a happy hour! Once you have the offer you can move on. Any documentation on cohabitation/engagement such as domicile, contracts, accounts, pictures, ...?


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

cschrd2 said:


> You need to have serious skills or quite some money to be able to get your visa approved (its not that easy). As for your partner, if your not married, you have to prove you co-habit and she can stay on B1/B2 for 180 max in a row. She will not get a job (or be allowed to) but can get local drivers license (in most states). If your married she get similar rights as you have.



We will get married before leaving Australia, so I wouldn't be looking at any other type of visa. Australian's are pretty lucky to have the E3 visa option


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bellthorpe said:


> I notice that you said 'partner', not 'spouse'. Are you aware that a dependant of an E-3 visa holder has to be a spouse to get an E-3D visa?
> 
> 
> What would you spend the money on? If you qualify, it's the easiest visa there is to get. You fill out one form and attend one interview.



Oh sorry, I use both interchangeably...Yes, my partner and I would need to get married first, he is aware haha

The potential employer is aware they would need to pay for my visa, and so far that's not an issue for them - from what I have heard so far at least.


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

twostep said:


> :bump2:
> 
> Any documentation on cohabitation/engagement such as domicile, contracts, accounts, pictures, ...?


Yes, we have purchased two properties together so I would imagine that would help. I have old house rental contracts (somewhere) too. I have lots of pics from overseas holidays and even from the day we got engaged so hopefully that would also help if an immigration officer had any doubts regarding the legitimacy of marriage.


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your awesome advice and suggestions so far! Glad I asked about our visas, it's fantastic that so many people are willing to help. 

Does anyone have any advice re renting or purchasing a home in the USA? From what I have read so far, our credit rating will be zero upon arrival to the USA. I'm thinking that we would need to pay a few months rent up front in order to secure a rental property. 


I have heard that we would need to rent a home for at least 12 months in order to get a good enough credit rating to get a home loan in the USA. I think we'll rent our home out here in Oz.

Any advice/experiences appreciated


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kate18 said:


> Thank you everyone for your awesome advice and suggestions so far! Glad I asked about our visas, it's fantastic that so many people are willing to help.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice re renting or purchasing a home in the USA? From what I have read so far, our credit rating will be zero upon arrival to the USA. I'm thinking that we would need to pay a few months rent up front in order to secure a rental property.
> 
> ...


Generally you will pay higher deposits and often higher rent without credit history. Leasing contracts of 12 months are the norm. Google extended stay hotel in your target area. It may be an interim solution until you know your way around town a bit and find the right rental. Double check the contract! Often add ons such as a $15 coffeemaker can run up the bill. Buy one instead.

What geographic market are looking at to buy? You may want to start a new thread for home purchase or nesting as SO refers to it. Makes it easier for others with similar questions.


----------



## kate18 (Jan 8, 2017)

twostep said:


> Generally you will pay higher deposits and often higher rent without credit history. Leasing contracts of 12 months are the norm. Google extended stay hotel in your target area. It may be an interim solution until you know your way around town a bit and find the right rental. Double check the contract! Often add ons such as a $15 coffeemaker can run up the bill. Buy one instead.
> 
> What geographic market are looking at to buy? You may want to start a new thread for home purchase or nesting as SO refers to it. Makes it easier for others with similar questions.



Thanks for the advice, I might begin a new thread as you suggested. I did speak to a rental agency in Las Vegas and they mentioned that another option is to pay a 12 month lease upfront. That might be an option for us also. 

We know roughly where we want to live, but I think we'll stay in a hotel for a few weeks first just to make sure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kate18 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I might begin a new thread as you suggested. I did speak to a rental agency in Las Vegas and they mentioned that another option is to pay a 12 month lease upfront. That might be an option for us also.
> 
> We know roughly where we want to live, but I think we'll stay in a hotel for a few weeks first just to make sure.


Check NV law or have HR do it for you. At a certain number of days some taxes may not apply as it turns from hotel to rental.


----------

